# Mouse scroll behavior on terminal emulators



## madmix (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to FreeBSD and one of the things I'd like to configure is related to the mouse scroll behavior on terminals emulators (gnome-terminal and xterm). I want to be able to browse through multi page documents on programs like less and vim using my mouse wheel - like I'm used to do on Linux - instead of using Page Up/Down or the keyboard arrows. 

This is also a problem on ncurses applications where the mouse scroll can take the application off the screen instead of just ignoring it or passing the events on to the application.

I believe that somehow my mouse scroll movements are being mapped to shift + pg up/down because these keys give me the same results I get from using the mouse wheel.

Is there a way for this to be done? I think it's very convenient and I couldn't find an answer to this problem after a lot of research. Maybe there's a trivial, obvious way to do it but I couldn't find it. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## pat (Jan 21, 2010)

I do believe this functionality is implemented in a "keystroke scroll for alternate screen" patch for gnome-terminal/vte.
I don't know if it's integrated upstream or only maintained by distribs.
Definitely a very user-friendly and intuitive feature.
I don't really know ... we might just lack a few key mappings to have is working.
Could anyone here enlighten us, please!


----------

